# Halloween Costumes



## Ohenri (Nov 7, 2002)

Seen any good ones yet??

H!


----------



## 2063 (Nov 9, 2003)

My friends at the party I was at dressed up as Spinal Tap... and did a hell of a job!

One of them had the handle bar mustache and all!


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

The "Royal Flush" costume:


----------



## jicon (Jan 12, 2005)

In the grocery store yesterday night, I saw a heavier set black man who did the ultimate for his costume... Blue jean jacket, gold chains, and an exact match of the Mr. T. haircut. Oh how I wished I had my camera.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

I am going out Trick or Treating dressed as someone too old to be T&T, and I am taking along the "Fearsome Foursome" doxies as Halloweiners and the doxie puppies as Tootsie Roll Pups.


----------



## mannypwife (Feb 15, 2005)

I'm sure Manny would be posting tonight, but I can't help but show off our little superhero (and Dr. G. one especially for you with Jack as well)


















Laura


----------



## mr.steevo (Jul 22, 2005)

Hi,

I heard of a guy over here was wearing regular clothes, but had a bow and a gift card saying:

TO: Women

Love From: GOD

He was god's gift to women.

s.


----------



## Carex (Mar 1, 2004)

3 black socks, 2 black mittens. 5 of spades?


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Carex, a riddle for you:

With your hands held upright by your shoulders and wearing ONLY the 2 black gloves and the two black socks, the (_______) completes the five of spades illusion?


----------



## Carex (Mar 1, 2004)

Thong?


----------



## tedj (Sep 9, 2004)

covered in tinfoil, pictures of naked women taped to it: Babe Magnet. You could hear the guy coming from a mile away!


----------



## MaxPower (Jan 30, 2003)

What ever happened to the ghosts and goblins for Halloween??

I mean, isn't Halloween supposed to be about spooky, scary stuff?


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

mannypwife, a great shot of your little one and Jack. My wife has informed me that I now cannot take out the doxies to go T or T, since Halloweiners is an insult to the breed, and the doxie pups are small enough to be actual Tootsie Roll Pups.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

MP, lots of traditional ghosts and goblins have come to my door. More store-bought costumes as well. Still, my neighbor's daughter came a playing card, home-made, and she was the best so far.

It is a cool night, but with no wind, it is fine for the children to go Trick or Treating. If I run out of candy, as I did one year, my treat will be a few seconds head start before I unleash the doxies.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

A child just came as a pink iPod mini. Cool costume.


----------



## moonsocket (Apr 1, 2002)

My 9 year old daughter went as ablack wolf. Home made costume. 

We had a few trick or treaters and none of them had store bought costumes which is always nice to see.

My favorite was the girl from the university who was collecting for the food bank. She was dressed as a wood nymph. Damn sexy I say.


----------



## Gretchen (Aug 16, 2004)

Saw the best milk carton ever.


----------



## MaxPower (Jan 30, 2003)

Dr.G. said:


> ....If I run out of candy, as I did one year, my treat will be a few seconds head start before I unleash the doxies.


If I ran out, I was going to suit up the little one and do another neighbourhood blitz.


----------



## MaxPower (Jan 30, 2003)

Do my eyes deceive me or has Gretchen returned???


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

MaxPower said:


> Do my eyes deceive me or has Gretchen returned???


Your eyes are fine. She resurfaced on Magic on All Hallows Eve as well. Coincidence?


----------



## MaxPower (Jan 30, 2003)

Well I just read some of *her* (OK lets not get into that issue again) and I started laughing. I missed her *cough* subtle touch around here.

Really. Good to see you back Gretchen.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

MP, I did not try to go as someone too old to be Trick or Treating,but with the four Hallowweiners, and the six Tootsie Roll pups, kids were actually asking to see the pups rather than take any candy. We let the children of a very close friend come in, but Daisy did not like the sight of two angels and one pirate over her pups. 
Still, it was a great hit.


----------



## Gretchen (Aug 16, 2004)

> (OK lets not get into that issue again)


Ya let's not eh? Unless...? Nah.... Well I'll leave that up to you...


----------



## HJS (Sep 12, 2003)

Which witch is which???


----------



## MazterCBlazter (Sep 13, 2008)

.


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

Actually this year I'm going out as a wine glass ...


----------



## KC4 (Feb 2, 2009)

How old is TOO OLD to go out in the neighborhood Trick or Treating?

I say you're too old when you no longer want your parents (or other responsible adult) tagging along to provide security.


----------



## MACenstein'sMonster (Aug 21, 2008)

I dressed as a Jehovah Witness one year. Nobody would answer their door.


----------

